

Schedule C# code to run in the cloud - distilled
http://www.executify.com/

======
nberardi
It is currently priced at $1.00 a minute of execution time. It is setup using
cron scheduling. Any valid .NET code can run.

------
NonEUCitizen
Can you post expected pricing? and some documentation, please? Thanks!

